# Truth or Consequences Shortline Railroad - Progress



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

It begins!

I've completed the basic benchwork. As I don't make things like this very much, I was way off on my estimate of how long it would take. All the hard work is done, but I didn't want to wear myself out, today, since my work week starts tomorrow.

Next up are the adjustable feet, then foam board and backdrop.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Looking good so far! You're going to have a very strong base on which to build.

Mark


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Good heavens -- that thing is bomb proof! As Mark said, a VERY solid base from which to proceed.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

It could double as a tornado shelter. Multitasking! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Heh. Well, I was worried about them being sufficiently wobbly to lob a locomotive onto the floor from an edge track, even though clear plastic guards are in the future of the build. As such, I decided to make the legs robust, and both screwed and glued them to the frames.

I'm currently debating on how much backdrop to actually attach. The original idea was for a 2' and a 4' section of backdrop attached to each module, but, I could easily get away with only putting backdrop on two modules (they're going to be arranged in a 4' by 8' rectangle), and painting both sides.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Progress Report: Backdrops and foamboard (mostly) attached.

I decided on the original plan of a 2' and a 4' piece of backdrop attached to each module. I may, at a later date, decide to reinforce the attachment method in some way, but they're currently screwed and glued in place, using washers to increase the surface area the screws are pressing in with.

That foamboard stuff is much tougher than I'd anticipated. I'm wondering if I should have glued the nice edges against the backdrop and "shaved" down the less nice edges so that, later, the fascia and clear guards can be attached (unless I decide not to bother with those).

The more interesting facets of the layout are next: laying track and then drawing out a plan for sculpting into the foamboard to make the layout more three dimensional.

I'm also considering adding more foam, in certain areas, to elevate sections of the track. I'm just not sure how well I'll be able to sculpt a gentle rise with the foam. Doing it with wood would be fiddly and probably just as frustrating.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Woodland Scenics makes foam risers. 
Yea, that foam is stout stuff! I've found the best and neatest way to cut it is to use a razor knife, the kind with blades that snap off about every 1/4". Make a couple of light passes to establish your cutting line, then make repeated passes going deeper each time. I think it takes about 10 passes to get through 2" of foam, but there's very little mess and the edge is nice and clean.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

*Track!*

[I only just now saw how bad the picture is, but I suppose it's not all that important that it be clear, right now]

I laid track today. Initially, I put down some foam road bed, but it turned out poorly and I decided I just wanted to continue without it. As such, the rail is now glued directly to the foamboard [any suggestions on what to wipe the rails with, after the caulk is well and truly done curing, to ensure I don't have any left to interfere with conductivity?]. I will, later, make a big wide loop out of flex track, temporarily stuck down with double-sided tape, to give the trains somewhere to go after they switch out loads.

After some attempts to electrocute myself getting the wiring for this module hooked up and the control unit installed, I'll be ready to run trains while I sit and design buildings and plan out the greater details of the landscape.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

A track eraser such as a Bright Boy ( https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers-Bright-Boy-p/949-521.htm ) would work well for cleaning any caulk off the rail tops.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been working on making that big temporary loop through the other three modules. I thoroughly hate flextrack, now.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

flyboy2610 said:


> A track eraser such as a Bright Boy ( https://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Walthers-Bright-Boy-p/949-521.htm ) would work well for cleaning any caulk off the rail tops.


That's crazy!!........I was thinking almost the *exact* same words, well, minus the web link of course.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

An uptick in motivation has led to a small amount of progress. Nothing to warrant pictures. I need to get around to doing the wiring, which may come later today, but I got the manual switch throws (which were considerably less complicated than I feared) installed for Module 1.

Right now, I'm looking at pictures, getting some inspiration for how I want the industry buildings to look, as I will probably try to make them myself.

While researching freight stations, I came across this picture of a *tiny* freight house. I don't think it had a footprint any bigger than my bedroom. I'm considering that for a possible 15th "industry" on an area that currently has track going though Module 2 from Module 3.

Can a layout have too many freight stations?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Back before the 60s many towns had a
Less than Car Load (LCL) freight house. These
were used by shippers who's packages not big enough
to use a whole car. The railroad would drop the
car at the LCL station, the freight for that town
is off loaded, any new freight is added, and the
car is sent to the next town on the waybills. They
give your layout many more switching operations.
Almost any business in town would use the service.

Don


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

DonR said:


> Back before the 60s many towns had a
> Less than Car Load (LCL) freight house. These
> were used by shippers who's packages not big enough
> to use a whole car. The railroad would drop the
> ...


I missed my own concept for a bit, here. Since the Potential Industry #15 Spot is on a different module than my Freight Station, it would certainly be logical for there to be other freight stations in other towns. Further, as these are, in the real world, fairly small towns, I suppose it would make sense for a freight station in a town of 400 people to be pretty small, too.

Thanks!


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Along with a new job has come new motivation, or, to be more precise, I've shed something that was draining my motivation.

Nothing really to be seen, unless you want to see the horrible looking wiring on the underside of the table. I did conceive of a nice trick (I'm probably not the first) for getting little 28ga wiring through 3.5" of foam and plywood: those little cocktail straws, pushed up from the underneath. I'd gone out and bought an extra long 1/8" drill bit to punch through all that foam and OSB, and, then, when it was time to run wiring down to the feeder wires, found it impossible to get the wires to stay straight enough to get through the hole in the OSB. If you want to use this trick, don't waste your time looking at grocery stores or fast food restaurants (for those "coffee stirrers"). Just go to a liquor store.

Things are able to run, at least to the limited degree of invisible industries in what will be Truth or Consequences and, since I was running track from a switch on the far module, a couple of spots in what will be Arrey.

I'm going to start making buildings, now. I'm starting with Ciudad de Cobre, the (primarily) copper refinery.


----------



## Bob88 (Jan 3, 2017)

Ko Improbable said:


> I've been working on making that big temporary loop through the other three modules. I thoroughly hate flextrack, now.


Ha, my thought exactly. I'm doing ho scale, I can't imagine working with that stuff on a smaller scale. Your layout is coming 
along nicely.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Bob88 said:


> Ha, my thought exactly. I'm doing ho scale, I can't imagine working with that stuff on a smaller scale. Your layout is coming
> along nicely.


When I was working with it, I kept thinking, "I almost went with Z scale...." imagining trying to deal with Z-scale flex track.

When it's time to "tear" out the temporary loop and do the rest of the modules, I fully plan to go with segmented track, and use solder if necessary.

... and it's getting really tempting to order the track and turnouts to complete the rest of the track plan.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Today's lessons:
1.) Gravity and good wheels mean things roll off the desk if set on their wheels.
2.) N-scale model trains have air-soluble parts.

I spent an hour or more working on changing out the trucks of six Model Power cars I'd bought because they were cheap, and replacing all of the couplers I can to Bachmann EZ Mate mk II. Before you ask, I just like them better.
I had just finished the last of the cheap car upgrades, set it on my desk and turned away. It rolled off of the desk and when it hit the floor, the coupler boxes both came apart, launching the couplers. Thankfully, the other half of the coupler box stayed with the couplers, so, when I luckily found both couplers, the box bit was with or near them.
I now have only three cars that have a different coupler design, but they may be relegated to roll-through cargo cars, since the loads are as non-removable as the couplers apparently are, and they're body-mounted, so I can't just swap out the trucks.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

*Three dimensionality increase*

I built the first structure. It's not truly complete, as I'm planning on a heat-reducing style of pavilion-like roof to go over it, but I think it's ready to paint. This will be the copper smelter.

I'd bought this kit that I thought was just all doors and windows of different sizes and shapes (though, all N scale). Turns out, it was meant to be more. The thickness and the fact it's all very finely etched by laser was a little intimidating, but, I figured that, I'd already spent the money, so ruining it was as cost-effective as not using it.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

*I could have sworn I'd updated this since October...*

Since my last update I have:
1.) Bought and installed the track for all of the other three modules.
2.) Made all the buildings for Truth or Consequences (module 1).
3.) Repainted three small locomotives, but the decals I was going to use turned out to be more opaque than desired.
4.) Reversed my decision to standardize on the Bachmann couplers, and have reinstalled a number of the Accumates that the Atlas trucks and railcars came with.
5.) Cut an arroyo into the foam of the Truth or Consequences module, made a few large rocky areas and coated them with plaster. Strangely the plaster is taking *forever* to dry at the bottom of that arroyo. I think it's been four days, now, and the bottom still feels slightly damp.

I'm wanting to make some passenger platforms for the "stations" around the layout, but I'm not sure, yet, if I want to have much in the way of buildings at them.

I'm not progressing as fast as I probably should be, but, even with my sudden annoying unemployment, I think it's as fast as I want to be going. Essentially, I'm having fun instead of doing work, most days. 

I'm already well into the planning of the second level of the layout, but I'm pretty certain I'm going to hold off on actually making it until I'm done with the scenery of this first level. I'm trying to decide if I want to make a temporary detachable yard and reversing loop, or just wait until I've the money and motivation to build the second level.


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's some pictures of my shoddy work.


----------



## Trentonmakes (Mar 5, 2018)

Looking good

Is that all flat or are you building up the terrain?

Im debating on digging into the foam or building up on it or mix of both.

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ko Improbable (Mar 15, 2017)

Trentonmakes said:


> Looking good
> 
> Is that all flat or are you building up the terrain?
> 
> ...


For the first set of modules, I decided to go flat. I'm somewhat regretting that, but it does eliminate some headaches.

I'm no expert, but from what I've experienced, building up will be far easier than digging down into it.


----------

